# Is paying for a listing on websites worth it?



## oatka (Mar 18, 2004)

I've been searching the forum for info on websites run by third parties and trying to determin if it's worth paying them to be listed on their contractors page. It seams like it could help to get new customers, but I'm just curious if anyone has done it and if it's helped. Are there other sites I should/could list on? The one site I've found charges $25 for the listing and that seams reasonable but I think if the site drives at least one good customer my way then it would have been worth paying twice that much for it. I guess it all depends wether or not I get a new contract from it. Thoughts?


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

well I was on one and I never got a call specifically from it but I am starting a nationwide directory www.findaplowcontractor.com and the listings are free


----------



## gt_racer50 (Dec 4, 2003)

Big Nate

I see that your site is up and running, why are there no plowers listed, not even you?


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

been kinda sidetracked with other design work (read;paying  )

I havnt gotten to fixing the form yet, e-mail me your info if you want to be listed on there [email protected]


----------



## oatka (Mar 18, 2004)

Well Big Nate, someday your site might be ready and worthwhile. I guess no one here has used the other listings with or without success.


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

This is a good site to look into your own web site, they also have a few links that kind of relate to what you are looking for. From what I have seen of them in the past year there pricing and workmanship is as good as it gets 
http://www.pavementpro.com/

if I am not alowed to post this please delete it.
Dwan


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

I get all my business from word of mouth.


----------



## OBRYANMAINT (May 20, 2001)

I am listed on one and have goten many calls and landed contracts from being on it the price of being listed is one of the least expensive ways to advertise.

Most of the calls i have gotten from it did turn into clients , and most from it were not just price shopping like with a yellow page ad

that has ben my experience


----------



## mainscape (Apr 3, 2004)

OBRYANMAINT,

Which site did you list with and experience this success.


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

Chuck Smiths site, e-mail for info [email protected]


----------



## OBRYANMAINT (May 20, 2001)

***********************.com
you can e-mail me and i can give it to you


----------

